# [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test



## Oromis16 (28. April 2017)

*[Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

*Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

- Einleitung
- Testsystem
- Spezifikationen
- Lieferumfang
- Design und Verarbeitungsqualität
- Montage
- Lautstärke und Temperatur
- Fazit
- Nachwort

*Einleitung*
Nach dem Hyper 212X und dem Hyper 212 LED steht heute nun schon der dritte Kühler von Cooler Master hier auf dem Teststand; doch heute geht es nicht wieder um ein gewöhnliches Towermodell. Stattdessen handelt es sich bei der MasterLiquid 240 – wie der Name es schon vermuten lässt – um eine Kompaktwasserkühlung (AiO), also ein fertiges Gespann aus Kühlblock, Pumpe, Radiator und Lüfter.

Die MasterLiquid 240 ist dabei bei weitem nicht das erste solche Modell der Firma: Schon 2012 wurden die Modelle Eisberg Prestige 120L und 240L als erste „moderne“ Kompaktwasserkühlungen von Cooler Master vorgestellt; und schon 2005 wurden mit der Aquagate-Serie erste ähnliche Produkte auf den Markt gemacht. Die Firma ist also einer der erfahrensten AiO-Produzenten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die MasterLiquid setzt auf den heutzutage üblichen Aufbau: Ein Kupferkühlblock sitzt auf dem Sockel, direkt über diesem befindet sich, unter einem Kunststoffgehäuse, die Pumpe. Durch Schläuche ist der 240mm-Radiator (zwei 120mm Lüfter) mit der Pumpe verbunden, ein Ausgleichsbehälter ist aufgrund der eingesetzten Kühlflüssigkeit nicht notwendig; die Wasserkühlung ist also wartungsfrei.


*Testsystem*
Für die folgenden Tests wird das übliche Testsystem verwendet:
Ein i7 5820K auf Standardtakt, als Mainboard dient ein MSI X99S SLI Plus, als Grafikkarte eine Sapphire R9 380 Nitro. Verbaut wird das ganze in einem Anidees AI-6B, vorne und hinten befinden sich jeweils die größtmöglichen Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 Lüfter, im Boden ist ein Scythe Slip Stream untergebracht.

*Spezifikationen*

Radiator: Aluminium, 277x120x27mm
Lüfter: 2x120mm, 650-2000 RPM, 2,34mmH2O, 113,3m3/h
Aktueller Händlerpreis: 81€
Kompatibilität: 775, 115X, 1366, 2011(-3), AM2-AM4, FM1-FM2+
Herstellergarantie: Zwei Jahre


*Lieferumfang*
Der Kühler kommt in einem farbig bedrucktem Karton daher. Im Inneren befindet sich die Einheit aus Radiator, Pumpe und Baseplate; die beiden Lüfter, Garantieinformationen, eine Anleitung, das Montagematerial für alle gängigen Sockel und ein 1 zu 2 Adapter für 4-Pin-Anschlüsse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Design und Verarbeitungsqualität*
*Baseplate/Pumpe*
Die Baseplate der MasterLiquid 240 besteht aus Kupfer und ist durch zehnt Schrauben mit dem Pumpenaufbau verbunden. Auf der Oberseite des Kupferelements, also im Modulinneren, wird die Kühlflüssigkeit am Kupfer vorbei gepumpt; hier findet der Wärmeaustausch statt. Das Konstrukt aus Baseplate und Pumpe wird von einem Kunststoffgehäuse verdeckt, an der Seite befinden sich die beiden Schläuche. Diese sind drehbar angebracht und, aus optischen Gründen, mit einem blickdichten Sleeve versehen. Als kleiner optischer Zusatz befindet sich auf der Oberseite des Bauteils das Logo von Cooler Master, das bei Betrieb von einer weißen LED beleuchtet wird.
Die Verarbeitungsqualität des Moduls ist gut, der Kunststoff und die Kupferplatte sind sauber verarbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Radiator*
Der zum Einsatz kommende Radiator ist komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt und folgt dem klassischen Aufbau: Ein- und Auslass befinden sich auf derselben Seite, durch mehrere Kanäle wird die Flüssigkeit hin- und zurückgepumpt. Zwischen diesen Kanälen befinden sich weitere Lamellen. Zur Befestigung der Lüfter befinden sich beidseitig am Radiator jeweils Gewinde für 120mm-Lüfter.
Der gesamte Radiator ist schwarz eingefärbt.
An der Verarbeitungsqualität lässt sich nichts bemängeln, einzig an einem kleinen Stück einer Lamelle ist diese leicht verbogen – das ist angesichts des Preises aber kein nennenswerter Makel, da diese Stelle ja ohnehin vom Lüfter verdeckt wird und die Kühlleistung nicht beeinflusst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den mitgelieferten Lüftern handelt es sich um eine angepasste Versionen der „MasterFan Pro Air Balance“-Reihe; allerdings gibt es mehrere Änderungen: Die Umdrehungen sind auf maximal 2000 statt 2500 Umdrehungen begrenzt und die Maximaldrehzahl kann nicht, wie bei den Retail-Modellen oder den auf der MasterLiquid Pro verbauten Lüftern, durch einen Schalter eingestellt werden. Darüber hinaus kommen statt den punktuellen Dämpfern der Retail-Version hier großflächige zum Einsatz. Das trägt zu einem niedrigeren Betriebsgeräusch bei.

*Lüfter*
Die Lüfter werden durch die vier jeweils beiliegenden, langen Schrauben am Radiator befestigt. Bei den mitgelieferten Lüftern handelt es sich um eine angepasste Versionen der „MasterFan Pro Air Balance“-Reihe; allerdings gibt es mehrere Änderungen: Die Umdrehungen sind auf maximal 2000 statt 2500 Umdrehungen begrenzt und die Maximaldrehzahl kann nicht, wie bei den Retail-Modellen oder den auf der MasterLiquid Pro verbauten Lüftern, durch einen Schalter eingestellt werden. Darüber hinaus kommen statt den punktuellen Dämpfern der Retail-Version hier großflächige zum Einsatz. Das trägt zu einem niedrigeren Betriebsgeräusch bei.

Die Lüfter setzen auf neun Lüfterblätter aus leicht transluzentem Kunststoff, im inneren kommt ein Gleitlager zum Einsatz. Zur Verbindung steht ein 4-Pin-Anschluss (PWM) an einem gesleevten Kabel zur Verfügung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
Für die Montage der MasterLiquid 240 stehen drei Optionen zur Verfügung: Verschraubung auf den Sockeln von Intel und AMD; ein Aufsatz für das Standard Retention Modul von A

Im folgenden werden die jeweiligen Installationsschritte komplett für die einzelnen Plattformen beschrieben; der Installationsprozess für den Sockel AM3+ wird auch im Video gezeigt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvXoYBMvlm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Variante 1: Sockel AM2-AM3+, FM1-FM2+, 775, 115X, 1366*
Für diesen Montageweg kommt Cooler Masters Universal-Backplate zum Einsatz. Als erster Installationsschritt muss diese auf den jeweiligen Sockel angepasst werden. Dazu werden die beigelegten Montageschrauben durch die jeweilige Öffnung geführt und mit Kunststoffclips fixiert.

Als nächstes werden die jeweiligen Halteklammern an den Kühlblock angebracht indem man sie mit jeweils zwei Schrauben von unten fixiert. Eine Nut hält die Klammern bereits beim Anschrauben recht gut in Position, was selbiges erleichtert. 

Anschließend wird die Backplate von der Unterseite des Mainboards her angebracht und die Schrauben durch die Bohrungen der Hautplatine geführt. Danach müssen Abstandshalter aus Kunststoff aufgesetzt werden; diese sind leicht Kegelförmig, hier muss man also auf die richtige Ausrichtung achten.

Als letztes wird der Kühlblock auf die herausragenden Gewinde aufgesetzt und von oben mit Muttern festgeschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Dieses Bild ist nicht das Testsystem, sondern dient nur der Veranschaulichung)

*Variante 2: AM4*
Für die Installation auf AM4-Sockeln wird das serienmäßig auf diesen angebrachte Retention-Modul benutzt. Es werden einfach die entsprechenden Halteklammern von unten an den Kühlblock geschraubt, dieser anschließend aufgesetzt und durch das festdrehen der Schrauben fixiert.

*Variante 3: 2011, 2011-3*
Für die Installation auf den Sockeln 2011 und 2011-3 wird die auf diesem Sockel immer angebrachte Backplate verwendet. Als erstes wird Cooler Masters beliegende Universal-Backplate an den Sockel angepasst, indem die beiliegenden Montageschrauben durch die für den Sockel passende Öffnung geführt und mit Kunststoffclips fixiert werden.
Anschließend muss man die Abstandshalter in die Sockelgewinde und die Haltebrücke an den Kühler schrauben, zuletzt wird der Kühlblock aufgesetzt und mit Muttern fixiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Montagewege funktionieren gut, der Kühler sitzt absolut fest und der Arbeitsaufwand ist überschaubar. Zur Perfektion fehlt allerdings eine Möglichkeit die Backplate am Mainboard zu fixieren (sonst kann sie vor dem Festschrauben herausfallen – man muss sie festhalten) und ein Kreuzschlitzgewinde an den Muttern. Der zum Einsatz kommende Schlitz funktioniert zwar auch, hier kann der Schraubenzieher aber recht leicht seitlich hinaus rutschen.


*Lautstärke und Temperatur*
Während der Tests beträgt die Zimmertemperatur 20°C. Das jeweilige Szenario bleibt immer 20 Minuten am Laufen, anschließend wird der von Coretemp ausgelesene Temperaturwert als Ergebnis notiert.
Um die maximale Temperaturbelastung zu erzeugen wird der Prozessor mit Prime95 (Small FFTs) belastet.

*Hinweis: *Auf dem Raijintek EreBoss kommt ein Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 mit 120mm Rahmenbreite zum Einsatz. Die Zahlenangaben ("50/50") geben die Lüfterspannung von Gehäuse- und Kühlerlüfter in Prozent an. Die Spannungen der Kühlerlüfter und der Pumpe sind jeweils identisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ch mit deutlichem Abstand vor die getesteten Towerkühler: Selbst der nur 10€ günstigere Doppelturmkühler NH-D14 liegt um fast 20° hinter der getesteten Wasserkühlung; und das trotz der denkbar ungünstigen Bedingungen: Das zum Einsatz kommende Gehäuse ist nicht für Wasserkühlungen konzipiert worden, die Luftauslässe in der Oberseite des Gehäuses sind sehr klein und nicht wirklich für einen derartigen Betrieb ausgelegt – ein Gehäuse ohne zusätzlichen Deckel würde hier zu noch etwas mehr Kühlleistung führen.

Wie dem Diagramm unschwer zu entnehmen ist, hat die Gehäusebelüftung nur wenig Einfluss auf die Temperatur. Die Spannungen an den Lüftern und der Pumpe der Wasserkühlung selbst haben einen durchschnittlichen Einfluss auf die Temperatur: Der Unterschied liegt bei 8°C, bei eingestellten 50% ist die Temperatur des Prozessor also immer noch eindeutig im problemfreien Bereich. Die Lüfter limitieren dabei weniger als die Pumpe, das sollte beim Einstellen der Lüftersteuerung bedacht werden: Die Pumpe sollte bereits (deutlich) vor den Lüftern auf maximaler Leistung betrieben werden.

Bei der Lautstärke zeigt sich die Wasserkühlung von einer guten Seite: Die Pumpe ist bei allen Spannungen angenehm leise, wenn auch nicht ganz unhörbar. Die Lüfter weisen weder Lager- noch Motorengeräusche auf, werden bei 12V Betriebsspannung lediglich aufgrund des hohen Luftdurchsatzes und den daraus entstehenden Luftverwirbelungen laut – bei niedrigeren Spannungen werden sie leise bis unhörbar, ohne dass die Temperatur zu hoch wird. Die Lautstärke wird auch in folgendem Video gezeigt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OB9cFrl1hE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Fazit*
Mit der MasterLiquid 240 hat Cooler Master eine gelungene AiO-Lösung vorgestellt. Die rund 80€ teure Wasserkühlung mit einem 240mm-Radiator aus Aluminium, zwei Lüftern und Kompatibilität zu allen gängigen Sockeln seit Intels 775 - der neue AM4 ist auch mit dabei -  liegt dabei weit vor den bisher getesteten Towerkühlern. Gleichzeitig ist auch bei Vollast ein sehr leiser Betrieb möglich, sofern die Lüftersteuerung entsprechend eingestellt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Montage gestaltet sich dabei, je nach Sockel, unterschiedlich: Bei AMD und Intel kommt jeweils eine Verschraubung mit der üblichen Universal-Backplate des Herstellers zum Einsatz, lediglich für den Sockel AM4 wird auf das AMD Retention-Modul zurückgegriffen – ein Vorteil, weil hierdurch eine garantierte Kompatibilität auf ausnahmslos allen AMD-Mainboards ermöglicht wird.
Die Verschraubung ist bei den jeweiligen Sockeln gut, wenn auch nicht perfekt, umgesetzt. Zur Perfektion würde noch eine Möglichkeit fehlen die Backplate von selbst am Mainboard zu halten, sowie ein Kreuzschlitz an den Haltemuttern.

Zum Abschluss ist es natürlich schwer die MasterLiquid 240 zu bewerten, ohne andere AiOs im gleichen Testsystem getestet zu haben. Dennoch lässt sich sagen, dass die Kompaktwasserkühlung ein Modell ohne nennenswerte Schwächen, mit leisem Betriebsgeräusch und guter Kühlleistung ist.

*Positiv:*
- Kühlleistung und Lautstärke
- Leises Betriebsgeräusch der Pumpe
- Kompatibilität

*Negativ:*
- ()


----------



## Redrudi (29. April 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Danke für den ausführlichen Test.Das Lüfterrauschen ist doch aber ständig wahrzunehmen wie du schreibst.Werde wohl doch bei meinem be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 bleiben.Vielleicht wird es bei einem Harwarewechsel.Wo gibt es denn die teile für 80€uronen?Habe nur einen Bestpreis von 89,85+Versand gefunden.


----------



## Oromis16 (29. April 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Du hast wohl nach der 240 Pro gesucht, hier wird aber die normale 240 getestet 
Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redrudi (29. April 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Oh,mein Fehler.Was ist denn der Unterschied?


----------



## Oromis16 (29. April 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Die Pro hat ein bisschen besseres Zubehör und bei den Lüftern kann die Maximaldrehzahl eingestellt werden (Schalter am Motor). Zuletzt ist noch das Pumpenmodul ein bisschen anders: Die Anschlüsse sind auf zwei unterschiedlichen Seiten und die Abdeckung ist durchsichtig.


----------



## Redrudi (29. April 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Danke  schön.


----------



## Tra6zon (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Danke fürs testen 
Ich hab die Pro hier und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit.
Die Non-Pro ist also auch sehr gut laut deinem Test, das freut mich


----------



## lalaker (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Kann man problemlos alle 4 RAM-Slots nutzen, wenn man den Kühler so wie im Film montiert?


----------



## Tra6zon (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



lalaker schrieb:


> Kann man problemlos alle 4 RAM-Slots nutzen, wenn man den Kühler so wie im Film montiert?



Ich denke schon, allerdings wird dir da der @Oromis16 bestimmt genauere Infos geben können


----------



## Oromis16 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Von der Kühlermitte bis zum Ende des Schlauchanschlusses sind es ~50mm, also ist der Kühler pro Seite ~4mm zu breit für die schmalere Seite der AMD-Keep-Out-Zone[1]; in die längere Seite passt er aber problemfrei. Den Kühler kann man ja auch auf AMD um 90° gedreht verbauen 

[1] Wobei nach der Keep-Out-Zone ja erst die Anschlüsse kommen dürfen, also vielleicht wenn der RAM-Steckplatz breit genug ist .. ich würde nicht wetten


----------



## Samsonetty (27. August 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Hallo, schönes tut, aber mich Interessiert es nun, kann er nun  AMD 4 oder kann er nicht?
Denn in die Überschriften machen einen Wahnsinnig:
Bei Amazon ist er mit der liste drinnen: Sockel
Buchse AM2+, Buchse AM3, Socket AM3+, Socket B (LGA 1366), Socket FM1, Socket FM2, Socket FM2+, Socket H (LGA 1156), Socket H2 (LGA 1155), Socket H3 (LGA 1150), Socket LGA 1151, Socket R (LGA 2011), Socket R (LGA 2011-v3), Socket T (LGA 775)[/TD]

 (das würde dann wohl nicht gehen!
Bei eurer Überschrift selber Artikel:
welche für Prozessoren von AMD (Sockel AM2(+), AM3(+), AM4, FM1, FM2(+)) und Intel (Sockel 775, 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011(-v3)) geeignet ist. (Wäre es er?!

also bitte was den nu, kann er oder kann er nicht? Denn Aufgrund eines Leserbriefes holte ich mir:RCTIC Liquid Freezer 240, Leistungsstarker CPU-Wasserkühler mit 4 120 mm flüsterleisen Lüftern, 240 x 120 mm Radiator, ARCTIC MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste inklusive, und beim Auspacken musste ich mit der Blende Feststellen, er kann keinen AM4 !

Bitte um Antwort, denn mein Ryzen 1600, meine 500gbSSD m2 und mein G.Geil Trident RGB3200 32gb Ram warten darauf verbaut zu werden 
grüße Sam

Ich raff das nicht, auch bei der Artic Seite, steht es das er AM4 kann, habs doch gesehen kann er nicht: Liquid Freezer 240 | Multikompatibler All-in-One CPU-Wasserkuhler | ARCTIC


----------



## Oromis16 (27. August 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - Leise Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Wie kommst du jetzt von der MasterLiquid auf den Liquid Freezer? 

Die MasterLiquid 240 unterstützt AM4 bereits ab Werk; der Liquid Freezer unterstützt den Sockel auch, das entsprechende Kit muss aber beim Arctic-Support angefragt werden


----------

